
4 HP Directors Step Down, Meg Whitman added - randall
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=12724244
======
randall
\+ HP's news release.

<http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2011/110120xa.html>

